# Goodbye, miss Dahlia.



## Poisoned (Jun 19, 2013)

I had to put my sweet old lady down a couple of weeks ago. I had been out of town after losing a family member, she was losing weight and going downhill (as expected, her kidneys and heart were failing her) before I left, but still herself, spunky, eating, drinking. After just two days when I got home she was looking bad, my family member caring for her said she had been acting tired, but still eating until that day. She disappeared outdoors, usually she would simply sun herself out there with us, when she disappeared and didn't come running when I was walking and calling for her, I just knew somehow she'd left to die. The next day I found her, in the garden next door cold and dehydrated. She FELT like she was dying, working in small animal rescue you get to know the feeling. I took her in and wrapped her up and got her to the vet when they opened.

They gave her a SubQ injection to help with any pain, and relax her. She died while the vet was trying to find a vein a little while later to inject the euthanasia solution. She was already unconscious at the time, wrapped up in her blanket and hopefully as comfortable as she could be. It was as peaceful as I could have hoped.

I wish I'd had many more years with her, she showed up as an elderly stray a few years ago and never left. I was never able to track down her old owners, the majority of her life is a total mystery. But I'm touched that I was able to know her and give her a home in the end. She was a wonderful, brave and loving little girl. She was never warm towards my boy cats, but she jumped between them and a large tom who came into my house and tore him a new one when he was after them before I could get in the middle of it. She let me know (LOUDLY) when someone was trying to break into my house in the dead of night. She taught my large cat-hating dog how he ought to act around them and never once took any BS from him. She was the best ratter I've ever had, the heck with man-made traps, she cleared up a large rat problem by herself when nothing else worked. But was always very patient with my own pet rats. 

I miss her very much. I hope one day I get to have another like her.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, I'm so sorry you lost your kitty. The pain is terrible, I know. I lost my sweet calico last month and I'm still in a lot of grief.

She sounds like she was your guardian angel. You both were blessed to have each other!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Poisoned,
I'm so sorry you lost your ♡Heart Kitty♡...
She sounds like she was a Very Special Kitty...
She certainly was a Beauty!!
She's Free now of any pain and will have a Ray of Sunshine, to call her own, at the Bridge...
Sorry about your loss of your human family member as well...
So much to hit all at once...
Hugs and Prayers, 
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am so sorry about your loss of a family member and your beloved "miss Dahlia". She sounds like she was an amazing kitty and is probably up at the Rainbow Bridge chasing all the rats away, looking down on you with love for taking in the two new kittens who need your tender love and support now!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

just ((HUGSS))....big ((HUGGS))


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm really, really sorry you had to go through this. Adopting seniors has it's heartbreak and I have been through it many, many times but you showed her unconditional love and compassion and for that she thanks you I'm sure.


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. It's a lot like losing a child.

We've been fostering a big 9 year old orange male. He's not elderly but he's not young anymore either. My wife and I just love him. Most likely we're going to adopt him, knowing that his life might be more than half over already.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I can't imagine the pain.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

I am so very sorry for you loss of this sweet gal. I am also so grateful that you gave her wonderful years of love in her senior years. What a wonderful gift of love. 

Hugs to. Eternal petpets to Dahlia.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

It sounds like she was one tough little cookie - and such a beautiful one too! Sending you lots of sympathy and good wishes.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for giving miss Dahlia a wonderful home in her senior years. She will always be with you.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Dahlia sounds like she was such an incredible cat, and was so lucky to find you in her senior years to have someone to love her for the rest of her life. Rest in peace, adorable little Dahlia. I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

my sympathies for your loss cats are wonderful


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

She sounded like a remarkable cat. She was beautiful. It's so sad that we have to lose them.


----------

